# Pedalboard cables



## sivs

I'm curious... what are people using to patch their pedals together these days? I've read mixed reviews on almost everything and I'm trying to figure out what I should do as I downsize to a PT2. I'm currently using the Planet Waves solderless system for most of my pedals, with a bunch of random cheap cables in their as well, but I'm wondering about switching to the Lava's or even Bill Lawrences so they'll take up less space.

Thoughts? I know, just what we need... another cable debate! 9kkhhd


----------



## lbrown1

I've been using Yorkville cables from L&M - the tweed ones......no complaints except they're a little stiff to be bending around from pedal to pedal....my pedalboard doesn't have routing holes in it so everything's on top


----------



## hollowbody

I dig George L's for a few reasons. Wire is nice and thin, easy to maneuver around pedals, underneath the board, etc., the connectors are very low profile and don't take up much space so you can get pedals nice and close together and you can customize the length so you don't have 8 inches of cable in between pedals that are 2 inches apart.

They're a bit pricier than other stuff, but to me the benefits are worth it.


----------



## mhammer

Patching is a many-splendoured thing in the Hammer household. I had bought a bunch of nice plastic chassis for DIY pedals that I mount the jacks on the rear skirt of. Five pedals sit nice and snug in this $1.50 Princess Auto plastic tray I bought to use for a pedalboard. I bought a bunch of right-angle plugs when Radio Shack (The Source) was selling them this past year for [email protected] cents (that boat has sailed folks!). Basically, all I need is about 4" of shielded cable to go from plug to plug, and they sit nice and flush against the rear skirt. I also made some solid offset male-to-male adaptors by soldering the two halves of right-angle plugs together for connecting pedals with side-mounted jacks.

On my modular unit, I buy mono-to-stereo cables at the dollar store that have a stereo mini-plug on one end and two mono 1/8" phone plugs on the other end. I clip the mono plugs and about 6-12" of cable off and simply add another mono phone plug to the free end, leaving the stereo plug and some cable available for other duty in the future.

I also have a bunch of moulded cheapo rt-angle patch cords that are fine for "unusual" uses.

If I thought patch cable quality mattered at distances this short, I would most assuredly use something better.....but it's rock and roll.

Mark


----------



## guitarman2

I'm using Evidence Audio melody for my pedal board.


----------



## keto

I use this. http://www.pedalspluseffectswarehouse.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=CORE-GK20

Core-X2 kit. I like that the ends are squared off, unlike the planet waves connectors, so they sit side by each very stable. Solderless, so some won't like that....but I've bought 2 kits now, for a fairly big board, and haven't had any failures. Kit comes with way more connector wire than you'd ever use.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> I bought a bunch of right-angle plugs when Radio Shack (The Source) was selling them this past year for [email protected] cents *(that boat has sailed folks!). *
> Mark


Depends on where you are sailing from...I bought 6 tonight (same price as above) at my local The Source store.

Still worth looking...if you happen to be going by a The Source store.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Overt1

i make my own by buying mogami cable and redco brand connectors from redco.com


----------



## pattste

I had Mark at Lava Cable make me custom ones using Canare GS-6 cable (the same that I use for the rest of my setup). I don't trust solderless cables personally.


----------



## puckhead

mhammer said:


> Patching is a many-splendoured thing in the Hammer household. I had bought a bunch of nice plastic chassis for DIY pedals that I mount the jacks on the rear skirt of. Five pedals sit nice and snug in this $1.50 Princess Auto plastic tray I bought to use for a pedalboard. I bought a bunch of right-angle plugs when Radio Shack (The Source) was selling them this past year for [email protected] cents (that boat has sailed folks!). Basically, all I need is about 4" of shielded cable to go from plug to plug, and they sit nice and flush against the rear skirt. I also made some solid offset male-to-male adaptors by soldering the two halves of right-angle plugs together for connecting pedals with side-mounted jacks.
> 
> On my modular unit, I buy mono-to-stereo cables at the dollar store that have a stereo mini-plug on one end and two mono 1/8" phone plugs on the other end. I clip the mono plugs and about 6-12" of cable off and simply add another mono phone plug to the free end, leaving the stereo plug and some cable available for other duty in the future.
> 
> I also have a bunch of moulded cheapo rt-angle patch cords that are fine for "unusual" uses.
> 
> If I thought patch cable quality mattered at distances this short, I would most assuredly use something better.....but it's rock and roll.
> 
> Mark


Need Pics pls


----------



## Guest

puckhead said:


> Need Pics pls


From mhammer's Pedal Party:










More here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13460&highlight="pedal+party"&page=2


----------



## rev156

I buy bulk cable, plugs and solder my own to the exact length I need.
cheers,
mark


----------



## greco

iaresee said:


>


There is a real nice cable going between the blue pedal and the white pedal..9kkhhd

cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer

My personal favourite is the one going between the two pedals with the black knobs.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kw_guitarguy

I use the Planet Waves solderless pedal board kit, and it's worked out really well. No issues with the solderless, very sturdy, I have ripped them out and rewired things numerous times with no failures.

The Core X2 stuff looks nice as well!

~Andrew


----------



## gearalley

The Planet Waves kit is pretty good, but the price has gone WAY up in the last year. So you might as well get the George L's for the same price! Custom - Length cables are the way to go if you have more than 3 or 4 pedals on your board.


----------



## Brennan

I've been wanting to upgrade the cables on my board for quite a while now (I'm using el-cheapo no-name cables currently), but I just know as soon as I cut custom sized cables I'm going to change something and have to do it all over again. I suppose one of these days I'm just going to have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Scottone

I'm using some cables that I made using the Lava Soldered kit. They've been great so far with no failures.

Previously, I used George L's. They worked fine, but would go bad once in a while and have to be re-built.


----------



## zontar

I use the plugs that have just plugs--no cable.

I have different brands.


----------



## Sniper

Overt1 said:


> i make my own by buying mogami cable and redco brand connectors from redco.com


anyone know where to buy Mogami instrument cable in buck here in the greater Toronto area?


----------



## keefsdad

mhammer said:


> Patching is a many-splendoured thing in the Hammer household. I had bought a bunch of nice plastic chassis for DIY pedals that I mount the jacks on the rear skirt of. Five pedals sit nice and snug in this $1.50 Princess Auto plastic tray I bought to use for a pedalboard. I bought a bunch of right-angle plugs when Radio Shack (The Source) was selling them this past year for [email protected] cents (that boat has sailed folks!). Basically, all I need is about 4" of shielded cable to go from plug to plug, and they sit nice and flush against the rear skirt. I also made some solid offset male-to-male adaptors by soldering the two halves of right-angle plugs together for connecting pedals with side-mounted jacks.
> 
> On my modular unit, I buy mono-to-stereo cables at the dollar store that have a stereo mini-plug on one end and two mono 1/8" phone plugs on the other end. I clip the mono plugs and about 6-12" of cable off and simply add another mono phone plug to the free end, leaving the stereo plug and some cable available for other duty in the future.
> 
> I also have a bunch of moulded cheapo rt-angle patch cords that are fine for "unusual" uses.
> 
> If I thought patch cable quality mattered at distances this short, I would most assuredly use something better.....but it's rock and roll.
> 
> Mark


I'm with you. I don't use a ton of pedals anyway so I don't use anything fancy between them. I find those cheap right angle plugs a real pain to solder, but I get through it.


----------



## k tone

I am using Hosa cables. They are cheap and resolderable.


----------



## Mooh

Lots of Yorkville cables. They aren't subjected to a beating as they are installed semi-permanently on my board. They've never failed, and sound good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Swervin55

Mooh said:


> Lots of Yorkville cables. They aren't subjected to a beating as they are installed semi-permanently on my board. They've never failed, and sound good.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Same here. Yorkville 90 deg. x 6" then modified as necessary (ie: 90's swapped for straights as need be). Not for the faint hearted at almost 10 bucks a pop. Come to think of it I've got over $100 in cable on my board!
Swervin:smile:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Monster Cables Studio Pro 1000... head to cab, guitar to pedal board, pedal to pedal, pedal board to amp.


----------



## Alien8

Planet waves. Simple effective design, reliable - when you make the connection it never fails (hasn't yet at least over 4 years+) and they sound like it should, good!


----------



## Guest

I use Lava Cables clear connect already soldered, great cables.


----------



## Gee-ter Guy

Ya even though i hate myself for it, i just get cheap cable or any cable i can find  fix up old ones to use to. eh it works:rockon2:


----------



## TubeStack

Well... I've recently gone completely pedal-less, so none! :smile:


----------



## incidentslip

Lava solderless, doesn't colour up my sound


----------



## screamingdaisy

BRTB Canada - Excalibur Series.

Been using the same cables since 2004.

They came in a crappy paper wrapper, like all pro-audio cable should. I haven't tried any of the high end boutique cable, but compared to various consumer and pro-grade cables I've tried they've been the best.

I had George Ls for awhile and I found they made things sound very bright. Planet Waves is the reverse as it attenuates the highs slighty... although that can be a good thing with some guitars.

And to complicate (or simply) matters, I find the quality of the cable diminishes in importance if you have a buffer in the signal path. So, if your first effect is a Boss TU-2 then there's no real reason to drop and assload of cash on cabling (aside from reliability issues).


----------



## mhammer

screamingdaisy said:


> I had George Ls for awhile and I found they made things sound very bright. Planet Waves is the reverse as it attenuates the highs slighty... *although that can be a good thing with some guitars*.


When you consider the short length of pedal patch cables, it is unlikely that such cables would attenuate highs unless they were explicitly designed to be really REALLY bad cable; i.e., the kind no one would buy if they were longer than 6ft. More likely that the George L's simply lost less top end.

+1 on the bold-faced part, though.


----------



## screamingdaisy

mhammer said:


> *When you consider the short length of pedal patch cables, it is unlikely that such cables would attenuate highs unless they were explicitly designed to be really REALLY bad cable*; i.e., the kind no one would buy if they were longer than 6ft. More likely that the George L's simply lost less top end.


Depends on how many patch cables we're talking about, plus the effect is cumulative with the lead going guitar to pedalboard and pedalboard to amp.


----------



## mhammer

Fair point. kqoct


----------



## Big_Daddy

rev156 said:


> I buy bulk cable, plugs and solder my own to the exact length I need.
> cheers,
> mark


Ditto!:smile:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I voted other as I use the Monster Cables SP1000 cables in my entire signal path.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I changed my GL plugs over to monorail, am digging it so far.


----------



## allthumbs56

Anything over 6" I make myself using a good quality guitar cable and solder the connectors. Under 6" I usually just use the cheap molded plastic ones. I also make my own power cables. ..................................... Never had a problem.


----------



## Nork

evidence audio monorail, george L connectors. great.


----------



## Brennan

I just recently switched to a Lava Cable solderless pedalboard kit that I picked up from GearAlley (for less than it would have cost me to get it direct from LC!), and so far it's working out great. I was starting to have endless problems with the standard cheap molded 6" cables (line noise, dropouts etc.. I was having to replace one or two after nearly every gig), so I figured it was time to make the switch to something decent. I haven't noticed much of a change in tone (a little more clarity, but that could just be in my head), but I am very happy with the new cables. 

They're super easy to put together. The cable itself is quite thin, but still sturdy and well made. The right angle plugs are great, some of the smallest I've seen which gives you more room for pedals and far less clutter on the board. Time will tell how well they stand up to abuse, but I think they're going to work out just fine.


----------



## stewboy

George L's are great! But i don't trust solderless cables..


----------



## Peter

Got a Lava kit last month and have been really really happy with it. Like others have said I think it sounds a bit better than the cheapo multicolored cables I was using before.


----------



## forum_crawler

L&M has those yorkville studio one with Amphenol connectors... very, very good cables. Not exactly cheap, but worth the money.


----------



## Wayek

whatever works....right now I'm using a mix of good yorkville cables and cheap connectors that come in a pack of 6 and all different colors which are totally not reliable


----------



## Rahlstin

Ive been using George L's for about a year now on my pedal board, using it on stage 1-2 shows a month plus rehersals twice a week. They are awesome. No issues. Need a cable, bam done. Im going to order some more cable (larger size, i use the small stuff on the board) and use em for my FX loop run as well.


----------



## Presto1202

I've been using Planet Waves couplers and they work well. The only thing I don't like about them is they are wide and leave a lot of unused real estate between pedals. I'm thinking about trying some of the ones I saw at the GFS website because they aren't as wide and I could probably fit one or two more pedals on the board if I used those. That'd be nice considering I use a Digitech Whammy and an EHX Holier Grail that both take up a good chunk of room.


----------



## pi39

My friend swears by the Lava Cables. I must try some soon. Sick of the cheap cables.


----------



## jaymeister

Im rewiring my board at the moment with evidence monorail and switchcraft 228 pancake jacks. Cableis bulk from Best-Tronics, andjacksfrom effects connection


----------



## pi39

I keep hearing Lava Cables.


----------



## salvatruco

Lava mini ELC solderless work great


----------



## blam

i use planet waves because they had a cheap 3 pack at the store. i also have some home made ones using amphenol ends and mogami wire.

for my pedal board -> amp i use home made mogami, as well as my FX loop.



forum_crawler said:


> L&M has those yorkville studio one with Amphenol connectors... very, very good cables. Not exactly cheap, but worth the money.


way too pricey for what they are. and far too long for a pedal board interconnect in most cases. having said that, I have 1 on my board because i needed one and thats all they had left at the store.


----------



## The Lullaby

apex from l&mc's..used to use a bunch made for me by a buddy (nice ones) and there is no difference to my ears..anything better than the plastic coloured ones is a step up. actually the apex are slightly microphonic but i dont step on them so i never notice


----------



## Chito

Used to have George Ls but started to have issues with it so I changed to Lava Solderless and it's been great without any issues at all.


----------



## TWRC

Chito said:


> Used to have George Ls but started to have issues with it so I changed to Lava Solderless and it's been great without any issues at all.


I've never had any issues with my George L's cables but have heard that a lot of people have been swapping them out with the Lava cables. I know that people complain a lot about the George L's cables being too bright but it seems to suit my rig. What differences did you notice after the switch?


----------



## Chito

TWRC said:


> I've never had any issues with my George L's cables but have heard that a lot of people have been swapping them out with the Lava cables. I know that people complain a lot about the George L's cables being too bright but it seems to suit my rig. What differences did you notice after the switch?


Honestly, soundwise, can't tell much. I still use George Ls from the pedalboard to the amp and a Line 6 Relay G30 from the guitar to the pedalboard. I just started having issues (cutting off, no sound) with the George Ls so I replaced them with the Lava and I have not had the same problems since.


----------



## captainbrew

I've been using George L's for the last 3 years. No issues whatsoever. I use Elixirs from the tuner to guitar and pedalboard to amp. Couldn't be happier with both.


----------



## sulphur

I've had one of my Planet Waves solderless cables crapping out on me. 
Retrimmed it, tried a different plug and still having some trouble.
I'm going to rewire the whole board once the last of the pedals roll in.
Looks like Lava, now. I looked at their soldered cables, the 1' with the coil but it would be around
$400 to rig the board out, yikes. It might get a bit gnarly under the board with all the excess anyway.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I need to get around to re-doing my pedalboard with decent cables. I am still using $1.99 cables, which "appear" to work. I have had a few crap out on me though.


----------



## Feral Feline

Bump.
George L at the moment, but only because they were on sale. Went back later and nearly doubled my expenditure because I needed more plugs (plenty of cable) and the sale wasn't on anymore. While I've only had one turn out to be a dud, I might try my hand at soldering and fry up a new batch of spaghetti with those über-low-profile plugs that are kicking around the Internet.


----------



## Guest

I have GL's and I am going to change them out over time. I will go with the DIY soldered pancake jacks. I am not sure about the cable. The capacitance of the cable is a big part of the high end getting through, give the different cable compared is all high quality. GL cable is quite low which is good, at 19. The Mogami is around 38, and another high end one people recommend is at 48. So I think I will go with GL cable, and the pancakes.

I have had trouble with the GL's. I think last night I found the trouble. It seems that where the cap screws in it cuts into the cable to make the connection the the outer wire, and after some time when the cable wiggles it looses connection there. I have started cutting the cable with big sharp scissors and being careful to re-assemble them properly, and they are doing fine.

Also GL's are quite wide, and when pedals have side jacks they can steal real estate.


----------



## flashPUNK

What i've learned after going from el cheap-o cables, to George L's to Lava - Do it right the first time. Invest in a Lava cable kit, and extra ends if you need them, and order an extra supply of wire too. That way if/when you want to change it up, you've got wire laying around at your disposal.


----------



## Guest

flashPUNK said:


> What i've learned after going from el cheap-o cables, to George L's to Lava - Do it right the first time. Invest in a Lava cable kit, and extra ends if you need them, and order an extra supply of wire too. That way if/when you want to change it up, you've got wire laying around at your disposal.


The Lava solderless kits look nice. He put a lot of thought in to those plugs.


----------



## flashPUNK

iaresee said:


> The Lava solderless kits look nice. He put a lot of thought in to those plugs.


It's really important to cut the cable with a razor blade to ensure a clean cut.


----------



## georgemg

I've been using George L's for the past ten years, and I like them a lot. They're very convenient when you make changes to your set up. Haven't had one fail on me yet (knock on wood). 

I hadn't really thought too much about making any changes to my pedal board cables, since they've been working well for me all these years. I don't have any complaints about the George L ends, but I might try out the Evidence Audio Monorail cabling to see if there is a difference in the sound. They seem promising and changing just the cable (at a couple of dollars a foot) would be less painful than changing everything. Has anyone tried the Monorail cable?


----------



## rlord1974

I had been using Mogami cable for years on my old pedalboard and recently switched to Evidence Monorail. I had a whole board custom-wired for Monorail by Casey Hanson of Ottawa. Amazing work by Casey and, more topically, what amazing cable! The Evidence stuff definitely makes a difference in terms or top-end and clarity. Check it out!


----------



## ACCABUTS

I have been using George L's for many years now and they have never failed me. Really easy to use and great to customize the length. I quite often change my pedal set up too so these cables take a pounding!!


----------



## georgemg

rlord1974 said:


> The Evidence stuff definitely makes a difference in terms or top-end and clarity. Check it out!


Sounds good. I'm planning on rewiring my pedalboard soon and when I do I'll definitely check them out. I'm just waiting for Fulltone to release the CFV2 that the've been promising for a few years. Come on already - there's a big space in my pedaboard and it's making me antsy!


----------



## mhammer

We've focussed on cable-based interconnection of pedals here, but they don't always HAVE to be connected with cables.

There was an interesting idea in either DEVICE or Polyphony 30 or more years back involving a cluster of MXR pedals a guy had devised a way to connect. All the pedals used the same Hammond 1590B form factor, and were machined to have their jacks and the holes for them in the same spot, regardless of effect. So what the guy did was remove the output jack from pedal 1, take the nut off the input jack in pedal 2, slip the threaded collar of that input jack through the hole in pedal 1, and tighten the hex nut on that input jack from the _other_ side of the hole (i.e., _inside_ the first pedal). His group of pedals became one solid rigid mass. The stompswitch wire that would have normally gone to the output jack would be fed through the "tunnel" linking the pedals, and soldered to the input lug on the jack. Smart, huh? Although clearly it has limited applicability, but I imagine if a person had a bunch of pedals from the same manufacturer (Boss, DOD, etc.) where the holes were all at the same height, it could work for them too.

The other route is to use the solid offset male-to-male plugs like these beauties: http://www.audiospares.com/product.php?productid=1846

When Radio Shack/The Source dumped their component stock, I bought wads of rt-angle phone plugs and made my own. Easy and cheap, and they work like a charm. I was also pleased to find out that these DIY ones actually took up less space than the commercial ones, permitting tighter packing of pedals. Something to think about.

Again, much like the first solution, this is obviously something that requires a certain degree of consistency in pedal form factor in order to work out well. But no reason why a person couldn't use a mix of approaches should they have a mixture of form factors on their board.


----------



## zontar

Well, with a new pedal I may need a new cable or something to hook up all my pedals--although I normally don't do that.

I mostly use just plugs, not cable between--and that works well for me.
The only exception is for my Strymon as he inputs are at the front, not on the sides.
But I also have a cable I got somewhere with screw on plugs-I may cut that down, but if I had to start over--that Lave kit looks good.


----------



## zontar

I will need a new cable or one of those offset/angled plugs.


----------



## Chito

flashPUNK said:


> What i've learned after going from el cheap-o cables, to George L's to Lava - Do it right the first time. Invest in a Lava cable kit, and extra ends if you need them, and order an extra supply of wire too. That way if/when you want to change it up, you've got wire laying around at your disposal.


+1 I've been through different cables too and the Lava is the one that I've had that I had no problems with. Which reminds me, I got my set from flashpunk.


----------



## mhammer

I was at Princess Auto this morning, and I was struck by the sheer number of discounted high-end audio patch cables in 3, 6, and sometimes 8ft lengths. True, the ends are all RCA plugs, but one can easily chop them off and solder on quality phone plugs of your favourite variety. Keep in mind that a 6ft cable with 5 connectors on each end is essentially 30ft of cable. And if the thing is selling for $6.99, that's a pretty cheap price for decent cable....if you feel that cable makes a difference.

Just a thought.


----------



## Evilmusician

Just tried Lava cable solder-less kit ....took a bit of practice getting the braid just right but after that pretty simple


----------



## gtone

Bought Evidence Audio Monorail in bulk, soldered on G&H angled plugs. Saved a bundle, got top drawer pedalboard patch cables in custom size and quantity. 

What a difference even a couple of these make - they really expose your signal, for better or for worse.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

gtone said:


> Bought Evidence Audio Monorail in bulk, soldered on G&H angled plugs. Saved a bundle, got top drawer pedalboard patch cables in custom size and quantity.
> 
> What a difference even a couple of these make - they really expose your signal, for better or for worse.


Was it you that got that cable and plugs from me a while back?


----------



## gtone

GuitarsCanada said:


> Was it you that got that cable and plugs from me a while back?


No sir - Scott H. at Axe and You Shall Receive gave me the hookup on the EA cable, plugs from an electronics supplier. 

Whipped up a couple of more last night - whew they sound good. The signal with Monorail patches and Lava Soar guitar lead is frighteningly "naked", very noticeable even with my lowest quality amp (Zottola 5F1). Kinda like comparing swimming with trunks and skinny-dipping - there is a significant difference. And like skinny-dipping, you can feel very exposed, for lack of a better word, but it's mostly in a good way ; )


----------



## Evilmusician

For the Lava ELC Cables this helped me alot!!!!!!!!!
Lava Cable Mini ELC patch cable assembly demo - YouTube


----------



## b-nads

I like Lynx - sound great, and the price is right.


----------



## Jeff B.

I really like the Lava cables that I got from the GC Gear Shop. It's a huge upgrade from the el 'cheapo ebay cables that I had been using for way too long.


----------



## gtone

Jeff B. said:


> I really like the Lava cables that I got from the GC Gear Shop. It's a huge upgrade from the el 'cheapo ebay cables that I had been using for way too long.


Solder 'em or go solderless?


----------



## hollowbody

Jeff B. said:


> I really like the Lava cables that I got from the GC Gear Shop. It's a huge upgrade from the el 'cheapo ebay cables that I had been using for way too long.


Ditto. I just wired up my 2nd board with Lava's and I like them way better so far than the George L's on my other board in terms of ergonomics and fit 'n finish. 

I haven't done a sonic comparison yet, but they feel like they'll be more durable than the George L's. The plug are also WAY better designed!


----------



## Chito

Been using the Lava cables too on my main board and the George L's on my mini board. I really haven't had any issues with any of the two. I find the George L's a little brighter than the Lava.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Go with Neutrik plugs & jacks 
as for cable .... Mogami !!


http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/
http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/guitar/


----------



## BassPlayerJosh

I have the Planet Waves stuff. I got a kit in highschool then a few more from some guy for super cheap while I was in university. The plugs are pretty big but the cables themselves are solid, I've never had one fail, and being able to adjust the length is nice for people like me who swap stuff around way more then is healthy. I like the idea of soldered cables, but stuff moves around my board way too much, I like being able to mess with the signal chain without having to move pedals all over the place because I can make my cables whatever length I want.


----------



## seanmj

EA Monorail with Switchcraft pancake connectors.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## captainbrew

I used George L's for years but after having issues with shorted cables I switched to Evidence SIS about a year ago. Couldn't be happier. Great tone and no shorted cables so far.


----------

